# I got a puppy!!!!!!!!!!!



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Its a little boy border collie! He is SOOOOO CUTE! 

BUT

I need name suggestions. It HAS to be an M name, and it can't be or sound like Maddy, Moose, Molly, Mo, Murphy, or Millie as we or other family members have those already  I'll get pictures up soon


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Its a little boy border collie! He is SOOOOO CUTE!
> 
> BUT
> 
> I need name suggestions. It HAS to be an M name, and it can't be or sound like Maddy, Moose, Molly, Mo, Murphy, or Millie as we or other family members have those already  I'll get pictures up soon


well let see, even though I haven't seen pics yet, here are some ideas, granted I would be looking into unique names via other languages!:wink:
Muscle, Minute, Mike, Mick(Mc,) Mac......and I'll let you know when I come up with others!!!:thumb:

Oh and he is close to the same age as Keeva, we will HAVE to get together!!!!!:wink:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Here he is!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

How about Magnum?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh good god, that's the cutest BC pup I think I've ever seen. Soooo cute.


Maclean
Magnum
Malone
Malcolm
Marlow
Maximo
Maddox
Mason
Meegwin
Memphis
Merlin
Micah
Mickey
Mikey
Milo
Miles
Mobley
Mosby
Montego
Mowgli
Morrison


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Mondo said:


> How about Magnum?


Oops, can't be that one either  That's my friends dogs name


My mom is really pushing the M name, but I really like Jackson, Jack for short (like Captian Jack Sparrow, because of his eye)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's adorable! Congrats on the new addition! 

I can't tell you how many Jacks and Jackson named dogs at work. Its a really common name for a dog....which isn't a big deal if it doesn't bother you.

Mercury?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Mercury?


like Freddy :becky:

he's really cute! Border collies always remind me of little rockets... maybe.... "Missile"? :lol:

"Mannix" is a name i've always liked...

or... "Manic" because, they are crazy? :heh:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh geez that's a cute puppy, holy cow! I really like the names Malcolm and Maddox, as Meggels suggested.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh my that's cute... congrats!

How about Maks? (My favorite hottie dancer on DWTS


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmm let me consult my name list....*walks over to list*...nope, no M names...


Moomoo? :tongue:

Max E. Pad? (I seriously know a dog with that name)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

So far, I havn't thaught of any M names, but sure is a cutie of a puppy! Congrats!!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy crap he is CUTE!!! How about Monty? We have a calf named Monty, lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Moley. As in Holey Moley!

But hey, i have a dog named Snorkels so what do I know.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

What about Mercutio?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the name suggestions, but I have convinced Mom to break the tradition, as Jackson just fits him  

Here are a couple pictures from today  

This is his "I'm a perfect angel" face


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> He's adorable! Congrats on the new addition!
> 
> I can't tell you how many Jacks and Jackson named dogs at work. Its a really common name for a dog....which isn't a big deal if it doesn't bother you.
> 
> Mercury?


I'm so mad about this! LOL. I thought I was being all unique and original naming him Jackson, at the same time I had never met a person or a dog named it. But then I noticed it started becoming popular baby name. I have met maybe two dogs named Jackson, so actually haven't met a lot of dogs, but it's just funny... here I was thinking it was unique *le sigh*

However, I still LOVE his name and Jackson just fits him. I couldn't have imagined him being anything else. The name just stuck.

I think you made a GREAT choice


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I hated the name "Abbie/Abby" even though I love the name itself, because of popularity. That's why I spelled it "Abbie" LOL, trying to be a little different. But so far I think I've met one other person with an Abbie, and she also calls her dog "Abigail" lol.


----------

